# [SOLVED] Little Bissell help, please!



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Working on the GF's Bissell 1698-1 ProHeat 2x rug steam cleaner.... again. Symptom: no water or detergent flow when the trigger is pressed. I have the unit 90% disassembled and there is nothing obvious. I pulled the pump and bench tested it spinning the shaft with a Dremel and it pumps just fine. Then I tried blowing into the output tube both with and without the trigger being depressed and met solid resistance so the flow path seems to be blocked. So I need to check the valve that the trigger linkage works to see if it is opening.

But that's the one piece of this beast I can't seem to get at. All the screws are out and I have the upper handle and trigger/linkage removed. But I can't get the mid-handle cover (part #5) off the rear mid-handle assembly (part #11) to get at the suspect valve (part #8). It looks like it may pop off but I thought I'd consult the TSF brain trust before attempting.

Bissell diagram here:

http://www.vacpartswarehouse.com/Bi...heat-Upright-Deep-Cleaner-Model-169-s/602.htm


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*update Re: Little Bissell help, please!*

Turns out the handle does indeed wiggle/pry apart. So I accessed the valve and it worked fine. Then I tried to blow through the next component in line, the heater, and it was blocked up. I opened up the heater case and found that one channel corner and one of the nozzles were blocked. See pics below. Mystery solved. Now alls I need to do is put the puzzle all back together....


----------

